# Hot chili peppers



## dragnlaw (Dec 10, 2013)

The marinara sauce I am making asks for 1/2 to 1 tsp of red pepper flakes.  I have some tiny hot chili peppers that should be used up.  Can I substitute?  I would probably use 1 or 2 peppers without the membranes or seeds. I like hot but also like to find my tongue and be able to taste the other ingredients!


----------



## CraigC (Dec 10, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> The marinara sauce I am making asks for 1/2 to 1 tsp of red pepper flakes. I have some tiny hot chili peppers that should be used up. Can I substitute? I would probably use 1 or 2 peppers without the membranes or seeds. I like hot but also like to find my tongue and be able to taste the other ingredients!


 
Depends on the type of chili. Red pepper flakes can be a combination of cayenne, ancho, New Mexican, California, etc and the seeds are used. I suggest you add a little at a time as to not over do it. Heat that over powers taste isn't a good thing.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 10, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Heat that over powers taste isn't a good thing.


 
I agree 100%!

I have added 2 of the smaller ones. Seems to be perfect (so far!). I'm not sure what type they are. Just over 1/4" at the top and 2 to max 4" in length. I do like the fresh taste that they seem to impart as compared to dry red pepper flakes.

As to my dry red pepper flakes.... who knows what they are either. Bought many moons ago and are not in the original package - but that probably wouldn't have told me anything anyhow.

Thank you for your prompt answer CraigC, I really appreciate.

A little early for supper here but if, in a couple of hours, you see steam rising from western Quebec... you'll know I overdid it!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2013)

Well any steam rising from western Quebec won't be my meal. I'm still on bland diet today. 

Waves at dragnlaw. I just noticed that you live not too far from me.


----------



## bbobson (Dec 10, 2013)

the description of the chilies make me think of serrano peppers.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2013)

They are small, sound like bird peppers to me. Are they really hot?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2013)

I've grown Thai hots, could be them too.  Very nice bite.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I've grown Thai hots, could be them too.  Very nice bite.


Yeah, I think the ones I was referring to are also called Thai bird peppers.

I asked the lady at the Chinese grocery how hot they were. "Hot, how you describe?" "Hot like Scotch Bonnets?" "Not quite."


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 10, 2013)

I was told they're for seasoning but should be removed from a dish before serving and not eaten.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 10, 2013)

*update*

Very disappointed in the recipe. At the last moment realized I was to add 1.1/2 tsp minced pepperoncini, plus 1 tsp of the brine... which I did (I love pepperoncini and always add them to my salads). But for some reason this addition took the heat too far. My two little chili's were perfect and I could have possibly added a third. But perhaps that pepperoncini reacted with the others????? It is still edible but not the WOW factor I had thought I had... ARGGHHHH

I'll try again as it still makes me think it is a big time winner of a recipe for Shrimp Fra Diavolo.

Can I say which magazine I got it from?? Not too sure on protocol here. Of course, if any of you subscribe to the same one, you already know it just came in the mail.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, that's a bummer.  Just keep playing with the recipe.  You're saying that without the pepperoncini, it would have been good?

Sure, you can mention the mag, as long as you aren't advertising or spamming!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 10, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I think the ones I was referring to are also called Thai bird peppers.


 
Hi taxlady, I'm just west off island, not too far but far enough..

I believe Thai bird peppers is what I have. When I want Asian goods I drive into the West Island (Sources Rd) and shop there. Which is where I got these. For $1.26 as compared to the big stores selling the same thing & quantity for $4.50. duhh... 
I am new to cooking with them and a little timid. I came across another site which stated that they freeze their excess from the garden.  So I followed their advise and did just that.  Washed them gently, patted dry, plopped them in a sandwich baggie and into the freezer.  The ones I used tonight are some that I had set aside but still not used.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Dawglover, the recipe is from Cooks Illustrated, Jan/Feb '14 edition. 

Yeah, I actually think it didn't need the Pepperoncini. Next time will make it with 3 of the fresh chili's. Of course, I realize that by exchanging the fresh for dried is giving a different cha..ching! on the whole recipe - just didn't think it would have been that much. Ahhhh... cooking is such a learning curse.... no, no .... I meant curve!!!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> Hi taxlady, I'm just west off island, not too far but far enough..
> 
> I believe Thai bird peppers is what I have. When I want Asian goods I drive into the West Island (Sources Rd) and shop there. Which is where I got these. For $1.26 as compared to the big stores selling the same thing & quantity for $4.50. duhh...
> I am new to cooking with them and a little timid. I came across another site which stated that they freeze their excess from the garden.  So I followed their advise and did just that.  Washed them gently, patted dry, plopped them in a sandwich baggie and into the freezer.  The ones I used tonight are some that I had set aside but still not used.


I'm on the West Island, in DDO. That store has to be Marché Kim Hoa. That's the store I was talking about in my previous post.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 10, 2013)

BTW, I always sauté hot peppers before I add them to a recipe. I find they have an unpleasant "raw" flavour otherwise. Those bird peppers are quite hot.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Depends on the type of chili. Red pepper flakes can be a combination of cayenne, ancho, New Mexican, California, etc and the seeds are used. I suggest you add a little at a time as to not over do it. Heat that over powers taste isn't a good thing.



I've now gotten to the point that there is no heat that overpowers the taste anymore.  I use ghost peppers in my stuff, and love it.  I love the flavor of the peppers, and the heat just comes along for the ride.

I also find that peppers that add no flavor are a waste of time for me.  I don't find dried cayenne peppers to have much flavor.  I use peppers that have lots of whether hot or not.

But I agree with CraigC.  Go slow with the peppers.  Add a little; let it cook; taste it after several minutes of cooking time.  Add more if required.  Pepper when used properly add great favor, and a little excitement to the recipes they are used in.  But don't add them just because they are there, or just for the heat.  Add them for the flavor, and if you don't mind the heat, well that's a good thing.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

